# Trouble with belts and pulleys lining up after PS Delete



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

In my quest to replace the thermostat, due to some badly rusted hardware, I removed the Power Steering pump and looped the rack today on my 1990 Mk2 8v ... So, long story short, anyone know the proper belt/pulley config to use in this situation?
I was thinking about just going around the crank pulley and water pump pulley instead of running the water pump off the alternator pulley, but not sure I can do that, since I'd have no means of tensioning the water pump belt unless I just unbolt two of the pulley bolts and force it back on to tension it... If that's possible, what size belt would I use? Distance around the crank pulley and water pump pulley is about 25" or 635mm at the outer edge of the pulleys. Or should I measure the inner dimension with a loop of twine or something?
Any of this sound familiar to anyone who has done this before?

Toywagen.com has a specific A/C delete pulley, but apparently it's on backorder...
There is a BOSCH part from a few different online suppliers and the description states :
MFG Part# W0133-1624628-BOS
Fit note: 30mm Extension Converts AL---X to AL---M type alternators.
the BOSCH part is substantially cheaper and more available.
Any ideas if these parts serve the same function?
The gap I need to make up is about 3cm, my current alternator is an AL32X but WTF is AL---M? Nowhere else online but in the description of THESE parts can I find any such nomenclature applied to alternators. I tried searching for "AL**M" etc. but came up nil, whereas "AL**X" showed tons of different alternators...
The current alternator has a similar looking pulley on it already, but this one may be longer, but no one I've talked to so far has been able to lay hands on the part.








Pretty sure the car never had AC, just power steering which is now gone. How can I (most easily and economically) make the alternator, water pump and crank pulleys all line up? Or do i just unbolt a pulley and force it, as I said above?



_Modified by HagbardCeline at 7:36 PM 12-19-2009_


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Trouble with belts and pulleys lining up after PS Delete (HagbardCeline)*

bump.
Anyone?


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Trouble with belts and pulleys lining up after PS Delete (HagbardCeline)*

Wut i did on mine is flip the water pump pulley inside out and extend my alt pulley out by putting 2 washers inbetween the pulley and the little fan...been running it this way for more than 10 yrs now...Hope that helps...Best way to get the belt measurement exactly is with a rope...I use a dayco belt #15400 from Advanced Auto Parts....


_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 8:05 PM 12-19-2009_


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Trouble with belts and pulleys lining up after PS Delete (TheMajic86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMajic86GTI* »_Wut i did on mine is flip the water pump pulley inside out and extend my alt pulley out by putting 2 washers inbetween the pulley and the little fan...been running it this way for more than 10 yrs now...Hope that helps...Best way to get the belt measurement exactly is with a rope...I use a dayco belt #15400 from Advanced Auto Parts....


Thanks a TON for even replying








I will try this tomorrow after I get some Kero for the ol' salamander (insert plug here for the Reddy Heater http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) and if it works, I owe you some serious








For the belt part # u get two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif there like the Fonz! Ehhhh!!!


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Trouble with belts and pulleys lining up after PS Delete (HagbardCeline)*

I couldn't wait, so i went out and looked at my setup, etc. and confirmed via the following schematic on vagcat.com:








On the crankshaft itself, there's a double pulley, inner one is about 4.5" and an outer one that's slightly smaller, probably 3.75" or so, gap between the inner edges of these is about 7/8". The current setup had the alternator running off the inner pulley by itself, and the power steering and water pump were driven by the outer pulley. 
There's already a slight gap in the alignment of the water pump and the outer crank pulley which was causing premature belt wear, and judging from the fact that the seized bolt in the tensioner sheared off when I tried to change it the proper way, I'll wager that the PO or his idiot mechanic decided to remove the water pump pulley to change the belt, then installed the pulley and spacer ass backwards. Anyway theres an offset of about 3/32" in the wrong direction if I turn it inside out so it would be pretty much in the middle of the two CS pulleys, no good. 
So, I basically need to forget about changing the alt pulley, and try to find the proper WP pulley. 
Looking on vagcat.com, I confirmed that there are indeed a variety of different ones depending on the engine you have and whether or not there is A/C or Power Steering. 

The one I have, 7a in the VagCat diagram (part #026121031*A* for RV engines) has only a small offset to it, providing little adjustment from flipping it, just enough to wear your belt >_<








but 7 in the VagCat diagram (part #026121031 for RV engines)








seems to have a pretty substantial offset, and appears to be the cure to my ills in this situation. Thanks for letting me vent ROFL.
Also, the analogous GTI part (#*027*121031) should work for this application as well.

_Modified by HagbardCeline at 12:52 AM 12-20-2009_


_Modified by HagbardCeline at 12:54 AM 12-20-2009_


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Trouble with belts and pulleys lining up after PS Delete (HagbardCeline)*

Just saw ur post this morning and was gona ask if ur pulley was flat or if it was bowl shaped....





















....Yep ur gona need the bowl shaped WP pulley to be able to flip it. Glad u figured it out and ur still gona have to extend the alt pulley a little too...Check ur local junkyard they are every where....


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Trouble with belts and pulleys lining up after PS Delete (TheMajic86GTI)*

Ok, since TheMajic86GTI reminded me and my short term memory that this thread existed... >_< 
I got the bowl shaped pulley, got the rusted stuck bolts out of the WP pulley after removing it and putting it in the bench vise, installed the new WP pulley, re-installed the WP, and used a couple washers to shim the alternator pulley to meet it. 
Problem is, they don't line up with either of the two crank pulleys... So now, I'm left trying to change the pulley configuration at the crank to match that which I have created between the two accessories I wish to drive, see?
Is there an obvious solution I'm missing here?
I created http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...92546 in order to get some advice on getting the big center crank pulley bolt loose. In order to remove the crank pulleys there, do I need to get that large center bolt out?


----------

